# Sentirsi sbagliati



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
Io sono una frana, faccio tutto quello che non dovrebbe essere fatto...voglio fare outing con voi...controllo il telefono di mio marito( lui comunque lo sa e mi prende in giro per questo...tanto se avesse qualcosa da nascondere lo cancellerebbe), sono gelosa di lui anche avendolo tradito, sono così ipocrita che se venissi a sapere di un suo tradimento anche sapendo di avere fatto per prima la cavolata verrebbe giù il mondo, mi faccio delle enormi paranoie che mi portano spesso a rovinare i rapporti con le persone che ho intorno (ma quelli che ci tengono a me restano e ce la fanno anche a non uccidermi), quando mi arrabbio non ci vedo più e non riesco a contare fino a 10 per calmarmi...imploderei già al 2, sono orgogliosa quindi difficilmente chiedo scusa(deve essere proprio palese la bischerata che ho fatto), se qualcuno non lo posso vedere mi si vede lontano un miglio che proprio non lo sopporto, infine (ma altre cose le ho lasciate perché sarebbe troppo lunga la cosa) io e la diplomazia non ci incontreremo mai.
Qualche buon anima che mi aiuta a diventare un po' più gestibile?
Non è uno scherzo...parlo sul serio.


----------



## omicron (6 Giugno 2022)

mah, io penso che difetti ne abbiamo tutti... perchè mai vorresti conformarti alla massa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mah, io penso che difetti ne abbiamo tutti... perchè mai vorresti conformarti alla massa?


perché questo mio modo di essere alle volte mi da dei problemi...e non vivo bene...non credo di poter cambiare alla mia età ma almeno provare ad affrontare la vita un po' meno di pancia, quello vorrei provare a fare.


----------



## patroclo (6 Giugno 2022)

...parlo così così e razzolo maluccio.
Tendenzialmente tendo a smazzarmi certe questioni rodendomi il fegato senza darlo a vedere, giusto per avere una parvenza di coerenza e perché sono l'ultima persona al mondo che può pretendere qualcosa o rompere i coglioni al prossimo

Spero anch'io in risposte illuminanti


----------



## omicron (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> perché questo mio modo di essere alle volte mi da dei problemi...e non vivo bene...non credo di poter cambiare alla mia età ma almeno provare ad affrontare la vita un po' meno di pancia, quello vorrei provare a fare.


allora non ti so aiutare


----------



## Koala (6 Giugno 2022)

sai il detto "chi nasce tondo non muore quadro"? beh in fondo è così e dovresti per prima accettarti tu... non sei sbagliata sei umana, e questo l'hai detto tu a me... se oggi implodi a 2 magari prova ad arrivare a 3 poi a 4... chissà forse è d'aiuto


----------



## omicron (6 Giugno 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...parlo così così e razzolo maluccio.
> Tendenzialmente tendo a smazzarmi certe questioni rodendomi il fegato senza darlo a vedere, giusto per avere una parvenza di coerenza e perché sono l'ultima persona al mondo che può pretendere qualcosa o rompere i coglioni al prossimo
> 
> Spero anch'io in risposte illuminanti


mah... io tiro le cose e quando mi arrabbio divento una bestia, però sono così, perchè dovrei cambiare? per far contento chi? l'unica con la quale mi trattengo è mia figlia perchè è piccola


----------



## patroclo (6 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mah... io tiro le cose e quando mi arrabbio divento una bestia, però sono così, perchè dovrei cambiare? per far contento chi? l'unica con la quale mi trattengo è mia figlia perchè è piccola


Ma chi dice che devi cambiare ?!?!??!? ...tanto mica ti conosco e mica sai dove tirere le cose  

Io dico solo che se sei uno stronzo ( egoista/narcisista/traditore/puttaniere, mettici dentro quello che vuoi) mica ti puoi incazzare con uno che si comporta con te mettendosi sul tuo piano


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mah... io tiro le cose e quando mi arrabbio divento una bestia, però sono così, perchè dovrei cambiare? per far contento chi? l'unica con la quale mi trattengo è mia figlia perchè è piccola


Sai che resto affascinata quando sento parlare gente che dice di non conoscere la gelosia? Mi piacciono un sacco le persone che non si arrabbiano, ti dicono 2 parole e ti troncano le gambe ma sempre restando calmi...è una cosa bellissima che a me non è mai riuscita.
Sai cos'è successo in questi giorni? mia figlia era incavolata per la troppa gelosia del suo ragazzo, mi è venuto da dirle che un po' lo capivo e il risultato è stato che mi hanno presa in giro lei e mio marito...mi sono rotta le scatole di non essere presa sul serio per colpa del mio carattere.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Qualche buon anima che mi aiuta a diventare un po' più gestibile?
> Non è uno scherzo...parlo sul serio.



Oh Circe, ma per queste cose non c'era quell'omino con cui ti ci scrivevi qui dentro?

Hai già fatto scappare anche lui?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oh Circe, ma per queste cose non c'era quell'omino con cui ti ci scrivevi qui dentro?
> 
> Hai già fatto scappare anche lui?


e certo


----------



## omicron (6 Giugno 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma chi dice che devi cambiare ?!?!??!? ...tanto mica ti conosco e mica sai dove tirere le cose
> 
> Io dico solo che se sei uno stronzo ( egoista/narcisista/traditore/puttaniere, mettici dentro quello che vuoi) mica ti puoi incazzare con uno che si comporta con te mettendosi sul tuo piano


si parte dal post iniziale che parla di sentirsi sbagliati e di voler cambiare
io non voglio cambiare, al massimo posso peggiorare


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che resto affascinata quando sento parlare gente che dice di non conoscere la gelosia? Mi piacciono un sacco le persone che non si arrabbiano, ti dicono 2 parole e ti troncano le gambe ma sempre restando calmi...è una cosa bellissima che a me non è mai riuscita.
> Sai cos'è successo in questi giorni? mia figlia era incavolata per la troppa gelosia del suo ragazzo, mi è venuto da dirle che un po' lo capivo e il risultato è stato che mi hanno presa in giro lei e mio marito...mi sono rotta le scatole di non essere presa sul serio per colpa del mio carattere.


io non sono gelosa, mai stata e non ho mai sopportato né capito chi invece è geloso
io sto con mio marito ma lui non è mio ed essere gelosi non serve certo a impedire niente
poi è questione di carattere, quello mica lo cambi


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si parte dal post iniziale che parla di sentirsi sbagliati e di voler cambiare
> io non voglio cambiare, al massimo posso peggiorare
> 
> io non sono gelosa, mai stata e non ho mai sopportato né capito chi invece è geloso
> ...


vedi il mio problema è che quando mi attacco a qualcuno per me la persona diventa "mia"...e guarda che sono già migliorata rispetto a prima...ora un minimo riesco a controllarmi.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Quando comincerai a stare male davvero, non avrai nemmeno più bisogno di chiedere consiglio qui e proverai a modificare qualcosina di quello che tu pensi sia la causa del tuo malessere oppure a farti aiutare, se da sola non ci riesci. 
Per ora è solo un puorparler tanto per.


----------



## omicron (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vedi il mio problema è che quando mi attacco a qualcuno per me la persona diventa "mia"...e guarda che sono già migliorata rispetto a prima...ora un minimo riesco a controllarmi.


ma anche io sono molto migliorata con l'età, però il carattere è quello


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando comincerai a stare male davvero, non avrai nemmeno più bisogno di chiedere consiglio qui e proverai a modificare qualcosina di quello che tu pensi sia la causa del tuo malessere oppure a farti aiutare, se da sola non ci riesci.
> Per ora è solo un puorparler tanto per.


pensi che abbia bisogno di uno psicologo?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> pensi che abbia bisogno di uno psicologo?


ho scritto questo? Se si mi fai vedere dove?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma anche io sono molto migliorata con l'età, però il carattere è quello


si, questo lo penso anche io...ma c'è l'incognita vecchiaia...in genere si regredisce quindi tornerei indietro.


----------



## omicron (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> si, questo lo penso anche io...ma c'è l'incognita vecchiaia...in genere si regredisce quindi tornerei indietro.


e ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ho scritto questo? Se si mi fai vedere dove?


no, non lo hai scritto quindi te lo chiedo...mi hai detto di farmi aiutare se da sola non riesco...da chi?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no, non lo hai scritto quindi te lo chiedo...mi hai detto di farmi aiutare se da sola non riesco...da chi?


Ma se da sola non riesci, lo devi sapere tu.
Comincia a provarci.
E non attaccarti a dettagli tanto per sviare il discorso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma se da sola non riesci, lo devi sapere tu.
> Comincia a provarci.
> E non attaccarti a dettagli tanto per sviare il discorso.


Ma io mica svio...che faccio non ascolto i consigli su una domanda che ho posto io? Non avevo capito la tua risposta e ho chiesto...penso di farcela da sola, ho chiesto qui perché qui ci sono persone che realmente non conosco, non hanno il problema di non farmici restare male, tanto mica le frequento, quindi saranno oneste nelle risposte molto più di quello che possono essere gli amici che ho nel mondo reale.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma io mica svio...che faccio non ascolto i consigli su una domanda che ho posto io? Non avevo capito la tua risposta e ho chiesto...penso di farcela da sola, ho chiesto qui perché qui ci sono persone che realmente non conosco, non hanno il problema di non farmici restare male, tanto mica le frequento, quindi saranno oneste nelle risposte molto più di quello che possono essere gli amici che ho nel mondo reale.


Bene, allora io ti ho risposto.
Per me non stai per niente male.
Non ancora quantomeno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bene, allora io ti ho risposto.
> Per me non stai per niente male.
> Non ancora quantomeno.


Con tutto il rispetto...come sto lo so io...trovo che sul forum ci sono persone che potrebbero darmi spunti per correggere il mio modo di fare, voglio solo una visuale diversa dalla mia, tutto qui.


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Attimi di smarrimento credo li abbiano tutti.

Io tengo all'equilibrio e penso esternamente di fare un buon lavoro. Ma lo faccio tante volte all'inverso, dal fuori al dentro, per lavorare su pensieri che non mi piacciono.

Parlo per me. Non è affatto questione di non pensare mai male (lo faccio), o di avere fiducia illimitata (figurati), o di sicurezza di se (non lo sono).
Io sto in piedi perchè in sostanza mi deresponsabilizzo. O quantomeno cerco di farlo.

Sono indulgente con me stessa se mi accorgo di avere paura, perchè credo che quando si pensa di vivere qualcosa di prezioso (a qualsiasi livello), è anche un pò normale il timore di perderlo, e non perchè si sta male da soli. Perchè semplicemente, si sta peggio senza.
Ho imparato però che non si può fare nulla per trattenere chi non vuol restare e cerco quindi di stoppare la sensazione, quando arriva, di non essere "abbastanza" (la deresponsabilizzazione). 

Accetto perciò che tantissime cose siano fuori dal mio controllo. E questo non cambia anche avessi accesso a tutti i telefoni del mondo.
Per cui "preoccuparsi" è inutile, se non farmi passare tempo in cui magari sto male, pensando a ipotesi che costruisco da sola sulla base di supposizioni o pochi indizi. 
Cerco di non farlo. Non dico che non mi capita, diciamo che mi sforzo.

Ho imparato un pò a parlare e a chiedere, se ho dei dubbi. Quando lo faccio è perchè mi sono preparata anche alla peggiore delle risposte possibili, reputandola comunque migliore dell'incertezza.

Poi per il resto un pò è carattere, io non amo i conflitti e quindi tendo ad evitarli il più possibile a tutti i livelli, non mi arrabbio per cose futili e la fase "esplosiva" è davvero contenuta. Non sono orgogliosa e non mi incisto per principio su posizioni che sono scomode anche a me.

Hai provato con la meditazione?
Io non ce la faccio e non sono proprio le mie cose, ma ho una cara amica che tende ad arrabbiarsi facilmente ed è un pò ansiosa che ne ha tratto parecchi benefici.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto...come sto lo so io...trovo che sul forum ci sono persone che potrebbero darmi spunti per correggere il mio modo di fare, voglio solo una visuale diversa dalla mia, tutto qui.


Leggendo le risposte sopra, non mi sembra che ti abbiano dato la bacchetta magica neh.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Attimi di smarrimento credo li abbiano tutti.
> 
> Io tengo all'equilibrio e penso esternamente di fare un buon lavoro. Ma lo faccio tante volte all'inverso, dal fuori al dentro, per lavorare su pensieri che non mi piacciono.
> 
> ...


grazie mille...questo tipo di risposta volevo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Leggendo le risposte sopra, non mi sembra che ti abbiano dato la bacchetta magica neh.


Perché sei un uomo di malafede...vedi che lostris intanto ha capito la natura della mia richiesta? e vedrai che di risposte interessanti ne arriveranno...


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché sei un uomo di malafede...vedi che lostris intanto ha capito la natura della mia richiesta? e vedrai che di risposte interessanti ne arriveranno...


Lostris ti ha dato la soluzione?
A me pare che ti abbia raccontato cosa fa lei.
Alle fine ti scrive che non ama i conflitti.
E tu?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lostris ti ha dato la soluzione?


Non cerco la soluzione, sto cercando un modo di vedere la cose diverso dal mio per aiutarmi a comportarmi diversamente...pensi che sia inutile la cosa?


----------



## Venice30 (6 Giugno 2022)

Sono più di 30 anni, penso, che sei così, e ora vuoi cambiare?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lostris ti ha dato la soluzione?
> A me pare che ti abbia raccontato cosa fa lei.
> Alle fine ti scrive che non ama i conflitti.
> E tu?


te continua a sfottere e poi ti faccio vedere se non amo i conflitti


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sono più di 30 anni, penso, che sei così, e ora vuoi cambiare?


ma che hai scritto?


----------



## Venice30 (6 Giugno 2022)

Che non può cambiare improvvisamente il tuo modo di essere. Puoi migliorare, ma non cambiare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Che non può cambiare improvvisamente il tuo modo di essere. Puoi migliorare, ma non cambiare.


meglio....e chi ha detto che voglio cambiare? voglio solo migliorare dei tratti del mio carattere che mi possono complicare la vita.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> meglio....e chi ha detto che voglio cambiare? voglio solo migliorare dei tratti del mio carattere che mi possono complicare la vita.


Fallo allora.
Smetti di controllare tuo marito. 
Prima di inveire contro qualcuno conta fino a 10. 
Come sbagli tu, sbagliano anche gli altri.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Fallo allora.
> Smetti di controllare tuo marito.
> Prima di inveire contro qualcuno conta fino a 10.
> Come sbagli tu, sbagliano anche gli altri.


Sarà ma non sembra che sbaglino quanto me.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Se è il tuo carattere non credo nessuno qui possa aiutarti ad essere più gestibile.
Anche perché hai scritto le cose che vorresti cambiare, dunque devi solo farlo.
Non ci sono bacchette magiche. Volere è potere.
Inizia da una piccola cosa. A cosa serve controllare il telefono di tuo marito? A nulla perché sai che come ogni traditore cancellerebbe ogni traccia. Perciò devo semplicemente non controllarlo. È così per il resto se davvero lo vuoi. Altrimenti continuerai così come hai sempre fatto. Ognuno ha un suo equilibrio può essere che il tuo in fondo ti vada bene così!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> meglio....e chi ha detto che voglio cambiare? voglio solo migliorare dei tratti del mio carattere che mi possono complicare la vita.


Io credo che non devi concentrarti sui comportamenti, ma sulla ragione dei comportamenti.
Facciamo un po’ di ragionamenti.
Se hai dei risparmi, anche pochi, certamente non vuoi che spariscano. Allora o li tieni sotto il materasso o li tieni in un conto bancario o fai investimenti più o meno a rischio.
Se li tieni sotto il materasso sarai preoccupata di chi entra in casa o avrai paura ad uscire. Se li hai sul conto sarai preoccupata dell’inflazione. Se fai investimenti sarai preoccupata delle variazioni borsistiche.
Chi non si preoccupa o non ha risparmi o vive come se non li avesse, facendoci conto solo in caso di emergenza.
I risparmi sono la metafora dei tuoi bisogni affettivi.
A seconda di come li hai riposti hai timore di perderli per ragioni diverse.
Se vivi barricata in casa con il fucile o controlli in modo ossessivo le variazioni borsistiche, vai in terapia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Se è il tuo carattere non credo nessuno qui possa aiutarti ad essere più gestibile.
> Anche perché hai scritto le cose che vorresti cambiare, dunque devi solo farlo.
> Non ci sono bacchette magiche. Volere è potere.
> Inizia da una piccola cosa. *A cosa serve controllare il telefono di tuo marito? A nulla perché sai che come ogni traditore cancellerebbe ogni traccia. Perciò devo semplicemente non controllarlo*. È così per il resto se davvero lo vuoi. Altrimenti continuerai così come hai sempre fatto. Ognuno ha un suo equilibrio può essere che il tuo in fondo ti vada bene così!


Ma il controllo non ha una funzione reale, è un rituale ossessivo-compulsivo per placare l’ansia.
Il punto da indagare è se l’ansia nasce davvero dall’investimento sentimentale o se deriva da altro.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Circe io ad esempio sono gelosissima e sarei a dubitare per ogni minimo gesto che non mi torna. Starei su a rimuginarci. Ti capisco.


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2022)

Ecco Circe, ora si che sarei preoccupata


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che non devi concentrarti sui comportamenti, ma sulla ragione dei comportamenti.
> Facciamo un po’ di ragionamenti.
> Se hai dei risparmi, anche pochi, certamente non vuoi che spariscano. Allora o li tieni sotto il materasso o li tieni in un conto bancario o fai investimenti più o meno a rischio.
> Se li tieni sotto il materasso sarai preoccupata di chi entra in casa o avrai paura ad uscire. Se li hai sul conto sarai preoccupata dell’inflazione. Se fai investimenti sarai preoccupata delle variazioni borsistiche.
> ...


a parte gli scherzi...da un pò di tempo mi chiedo da cosa possa venire questa mia paura...non è tanto la paura di perdere la persona quanto la paura di stare male.
Mi sto rendendo conto che come mi attacco a qualcuno faccio di tutto per allontanarlo...mi è successo spesso nella mia vita, tanto più voglio bene e ci tengo alla persona tanto più metto un muro, cerco lo scontro, non lo faccio con la consapevolezza di volerlo fare, mi viene naturale, me ne rendo conto dopo, quando è troppo tardi, ed è una cosa che non riesco a gestire.
é come se mandando via le persone io evitassi di perderle per loro volontà, anche quando mi rendo conto di quello che ho fatto non riesco a rincorrerli, resto ferma, mi dico che per loro va bene così.
Le persone che sono rimaste sanno che da un momento all'altro può nuovamente accadere, sono infatti poche quelle che fanno parte della mia vita, ho molte conoscenza e poche persone veramente "care"...per loro vorrei cercare di migliorare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Circe io ad esempio sono gelosissima e sarei a dubitare per ogni minimo gesto che non mi torna. Starei su a rimuginarci. Ti capisco.


Che eri gelosa lo avevo capito...bene...grazie del supporto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi...da un pò di tempo mi chiedo da cosa possa venire questa mia paura...non è tanto la paura di perdere la persona quanto la paura di stare male.
> Mi sto rendendo conto che come mi attacco a qualcuno faccio di tutto per allontanarlo...mi è successo spesso nella mia vita, tanto più voglio bene e ci tengo alla persona tanto più metto un muro, cerco lo scontro, non lo faccio con la consapevolezza di volerlo fare, mi viene naturale, me ne rendo conto dopo, quando è troppo tardi, ed è una cosa che non riesco a gestire.
> *È come se mandando via le persone io evitassi di perderle per loro volontà, anche quando mi rendo conto di quello che ho fatto non riesco a rincorrerli, resto ferma, mi dico che per loro va bene così.*
> Le persone che sono rimaste sanno che da un momento all'altro può nuovamente accadere, sono infatti poche quelle che fanno parte della mia vita, ho molte conoscenza e poche persone veramente "care"...per loro vorrei cercare di migliorare.


Non è un comportamento raro.
Molti hanno un vissuto di abbandono, anche semplicemente perché i genitori non hanno saputo aiutare a rassicurare e rielaborare ritardi all’uscita di scuola.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che eri gelosa lo avevo capito...bene...grazie del supporto.


Ossì io tantissimo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Concordo con Brunetta... dovresti vedere per quali motivi ti succede di implodere e/o sentirti scoppiare di gelosia. Posso comprenderti per il secondo aspetto, perché lo sono anch'io, certe scene madri sono sicura che il mio ex se le ricorda ancora.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ossì io tantissimo.


Grazie al cazzo. Visto quanto sei facilmente rimpiazzabile


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Concordo con Brunetta... dovresti vedere per quali motivi ti succede di implodere e/o sentirti scoppiare di gelosia. Posso comprenderti per il secondo aspetto, perché lo sono anch'io, certe scene madri sono sicura che il mio ex se le ricorda ancora.


Sto veramente cercando di capire...fino ad ora mi giustificavo dicendo che era il mio carattere e quindi chi mi voleva mi accettava così, ora inizia a pesarmi questa cosa...so di non essere una scema, so che posso essere abbastanza razionale da poter capire se ci sono stati degli episodi che mi hanno portato a questo...ricordo per esempio che da ragazzina non litigavo mai con nessuno, ero introversa, difficilmente mi esponevo...adesso sono tutto il contrario, devo solo fare il percorso inverso per capire e ridimensionare il tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sto veramente cercando di capire...fino ad ora mi giustificavo dicendo che era il mio carattere e quindi chi mi voleva mi accettava così, ora inizia a pesarmi questa cosa...so di non essere una scema, so che posso essere abbastanza razionale da poter capire se ci sono stati degli episodi che mi hanno portato a questo...ricordo per esempio che da ragazzina non litigavo mai con nessuno, ero introversa, difficilmente mi esponevo...adesso sono tutto il contrario, devo solo fare il percorso inverso per capire e ridimensionare il tutto.


Le relazioni si alimentano attraverso la comunicazione. È comunicazione anche fare scene di gelosia o litigate. È comunque una comunicazione emotiva che mantiene la relazione calda anche quando non si riesce a comunicare altro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le relazioni si alimentano attraverso la comunicazione. È comunicazione anche fare scene di gelosia o litigate. È comunque una comunicazione emotiva che mantiene la relazione calda anche quando non si riesce a comunicare altro.


Bisogna vedere se la controparte è d'accordo...il problema è che molte volte ho perso persone che per me erano importanti...e me lo sono meritato, se ripenso ai cazziatoni che ho fatto mi rendo conto che io stessa mi sarei mandata a remare in un nano secondo, non tutti hanno la voglia di riprovare e non posso biasimarli.


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> si, questo lo penso anche io...ma c'è l'incognita vecchiaia...in genere si regredisce quindi tornerei indietro.


No quando arriva si cambia volendo per alcuni le  situazioni  che ti capitano nella vita ,si prendono e si vivono molto pacatamente , perché si analizzano dall'alto della nostra esperienza di vita.
Non dico che siamo sempre sicuri e calmi ,ci arrabbiamo anche noi


----------



## Ulisse (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> voglio fare outing


mah,
non mi sembri peggio messa di tante altre persone.
Sicuramente non peggio di me 

Mia moglie non mi controlla il cellulare. 
A parte che usandolo per lavoro non è che ci possa accedere senza il mio permesso e comunque sa bene che servirebbe a poco.
Anche se tutti, io compreso, possiamo commettere delle leggerezze.
Ma mi accorgo, dalle domande che fa, quando certe mie spiegazioni non la convincono.
Lo stesso quando esco da solo. Noto quando la cosa le puzza perchè parte con una raffica di domande più mirate a trovare la contraddizione che per reale interesse su dove vado o cosa faccio.
Io non controllo assolutamente niente di lei.
Posso leggermi le sue chat, monitorarne la posizione e gli spostamenti.
Ma non lo faccio. Nemmeno di nascosto.

Mezza stronzata c'è stata in passato con lei completamente vittima incapace a gestirla e non è riuscita a nascondermela.
dopo 3 domande è crollata. Le si legge in faccia quando mente.
Poi tutto può essere. Potrebbe aver imparato.

Sono uguale a te come gestione di un tradimento.
Averlo fatto in passato non attenuerebbe la mia reazione a subirlo.
Anche io orgoglioso, puntiglioso ma anche egocentrico e narcisista.

Per il resto, sono perfetto


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


fatti una canna ogni tanto


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> No quando arriva si cambia volendo per alcuni le  situazioni  che ti capitano nella vita ,si prendono e si vivono molto pacatamente , perché si analizzano dall'alto della nostra esperienza di vita.
> Non dico che siamo sempre sicuri e calmi ,ci arrabbiamo anche noi


Meno male...qualche speranza ce l'ho ancora



Ulisse ha detto:


> mah,
> non mi sembri peggio messa di tante altre persone.
> Sicuramente non peggio di me
> 
> ...


Il mio gemello 



perplesso ha detto:


> fatti una canna ogni tanto


C'è un problema...mai fumato... altrimenti avrei provato...ma sai che c'è? La canna mi avrebbe risolto il problema per 10 minuti...io vorrei vivere più tranquilla tutti i giorni.


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> C'è un problema...mai fumato... altrimenti avrei provato...ma sai che c'è? La canna mi avrebbe risolto il problema per 10 minuti...io vorrei vivere più tranquilla tutti i giorni.


usala per farci una torta.   se hai un problema di gestione della rabbia, è su quello che devi lavorare


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Meno male...qualche speranza ce l'ho ancora


Dai c'è la farai sicuramente ,sai io ero un ragazzo timido  con  le donne ,con gli anni questa mia paura è venuta meno ora mi basta un attimo per iniziare per parlare ,senza aver timore di venir frainteso.,il mio caso era patologico  fare capire che non si cerca altro .
La  correttezza aiuta ,ne ha beneficiato anche il lavoro che facevo sempre a contatto spesso con mogli e figlie nelle case dove lavoravo


----------



## Vera (6 Giugno 2022)

"Sono fatto/o così" è una risposta insopportabile.
Tutti possiamo cambiare, smussare angoli del nostro carattere. È la classica risposta di chi non vuole mettersi in discussione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> usala per farci una torta.   se hai un problema di gestione della rabbia, è su quello che devi lavorare


Grazie del consiglio... può tornarmi utile


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> "Sono fatto/o così" è una risposta insopportabile.
> Tutti possiamo cambiare, smussare angoli del nostro carattere. È la classica risposta di chi non vuole mettersi in discussione.


Infatti.... è stata la cosa dietro cui mi sono riparata per troppo tempo...ci ho messo un po' ma ci sono arrivata, devo provare a mettermi in discussione, cosa che ti assicuro è sempre stata difficile per me, sarà una bella sfida ma almeno potrò dire di averci provato.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie al cazzo. Visto quanto sei facilmente rimpiazzabile


Lo siamo tutti Arci. Tutti siamo rimpiazzabili ed interscambiabili non credere.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Dai c'è la farai sicuramente ,sai io ero un ragazzo timido  con  le donne ,con gli anni questa mia paura è venuta meno ora mi basta un attimo per iniziare per parlare ,senza aver timore di venir frainteso.,il mio caso era patologico  fare capire che non si cerca altro .
> La  correttezza aiuta ,ne ha beneficiato anche il lavoro che facevo sempre a contatto spesso con mogli e figlie nelle case dove lavoravo


Olo io sono timida tutt’ora eppure.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lo siamo tutti Arci. Tutti siamo rimpiazzabili ed interscambiabili non credere.


E su questo devo dare ragione a Etta


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se la controparte è d'accordo...il problema è che molte volte ho perso persone che per me erano importanti...e me lo sono meritato, se ripenso ai cazziatoni che ho fatto mi rendo conto che io stessa mi sarei mandata a remare in un nano secondo, non tutti hanno la voglia di riprovare e non posso biasimarli.


Ma tu potresti volere mettere alla prova E (contemporaneamente) essere punita


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu potresti volere mettere alla prova E (contemporaneamente) essere punita


In che senso?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> "Sono fatto/o così" è una risposta insopportabile.
> Tutti possiamo cambiare, smussare angoli del nostro carattere. È la classica risposta di chi non vuole mettersi in discussione.


Verissimo.
Frase che presuppone totale chiusura.
Sei fatto così? Bene, per me non vai bene.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E su questo devo dare ragione a Etta


Grazie Circe.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> In che senso?


Come hai vissuto in passato, sai che è un comportamento che può fare allontanare le persone. Quindi metti alla prova per avere conferme  e crei comunicazione calda, contemporaneamente corri il rischio di distruggere il rapporto.
È lo stesso meccanismo dei ludopatici. Scommettono per avere la conferma che la Fortuna è  dalla loro parte, ma contemporaneamente vogliono perdere, per essere puniti.
Sia le vincite, sia le perdite danno emozioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come hai vissuto in passato, sai che è un comportamento che può fare allontanare le persone. Quindi metti alla prova per avere conferme  e crei comunicazione calda, contemporaneamente corri il rischio di distruggere il rapporto.
> È lo stesso meccanismo dei ludopatici. Scommettono per avere la conferma che la Fortuna è  dalla loro parte, ma contemporaneamente vogliono perdere, per essere puniti.
> Sia le vincite, sia le perdite danno emozioni.


Come quando ti mordi le pellicine delle labbra? Arrivi al sangue ma non ti fermi…


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come quando ti mordi le pellicine delle labbra? Arrivi al sangue ma non ti fermi…


Io lo faccio con le dita.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo faccio con le dita.


Io ho smesso tutte queste dipendenze.
Penso di avere raggiunto l’apoteosi dell’autocontrollo.
Se un giorno leggerai sulla Gazzetta della Martesana  “impiegato milanese imbracciando un kalashnikow fa strage in piazza Udine”, sai già quale dei due Pinco è.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ho smesso tutte queste dipendenze.
> Penso di avere raggiunto l’apoteosi dell’autocontrollo.
> Se un giorno leggerai sulla Gazzetta della Martesana  “impiegato milanese imbracciando un kalashnikow fa strage in piazza Udine”, sai già quale dei due Pinco è.


Perché in piazza Udine? Ti piacciono i croissant del tabaccaio o della pasticceria?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come hai vissuto in passato, sai che è un comportamento che può fare allontanare le persone. Quindi metti alla prova per avere conferme  e crei comunicazione calda, contemporaneamente corri il rischio di distruggere il rapporto.
> È lo stesso meccanismo dei ludopatici. Scommettono per avere la conferma che la Fortuna è  dalla loro parte, ma contemporaneamente vogliono perdere, per essere puniti.
> Sia le vincite, sia le perdite danno emozioni.


Non so dirti se voglio perdere, ti posso dire che mi piace un sacco quando trovo qualcuno che mentalmente mi tiene testa, mi piace scambiare opinioni con persone che la pensano diversamente da me e che sanno fare valere le proprie idee, odio sentirmi dare ragione per evitare la litigata, preferisco sbranarci,  è un modo mio anche per conoscere meglio le persone...te l'ho detto...non lo faccio con tutti ,solo con chi reputo all'altezza di affrontare una bella litigata senza però mettere in discussione il sentimento che c'è (che puo' essere amicizia o amore)...e qualche volte invece capita che il"bene" non è abbastanza per passare oltre, e qui mi faccio male, quindi probabilmente per risponderti non mi piace essere punita...ecco perché devo cercare di ridimensionare il tutto, perché appunto il mio non mettermi in discussione fino ad adesso mi aveva impedito di capire che non a tutte le persone piace vivere così e il fatto che piaccia a me non vuole dire che sbagliano loro.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché in piazza Udine? Ti piacciono i croissant del tabaccaio o della pasticceria?


Perché ci passo spesso, correndo a piedi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so dirti se voglio perdere, ti posso dire che mi piace un sacco quando trovo qualcuno che mentalmente mi tiene testa, mi piace scambiare opinioni con persone che la pensano diversamente da me e che sanno fare valere le proprie idee, odio sentirmi dare ragione per evitare la litigata, preferisco sbranarci,  è un modo mio anche per conoscere meglio le persone...te l'ho detto...non lo faccio con tutti ,solo con chi reputo all'altezza di affrontare una bella litigata senza però mettere in discussione il sentimento che c'è (che puo' essere amicizia o amore)...e qualche volte invece capita che il"bene" non è abbastanza per passare oltre, e qui mi faccio male, quindi probabilmente per risponderti non mi piace essere punita...ecco perché devo cercare di ridimensionare il tutto, perché appunto il mio non mettermi in discussione fino ad adesso mi aveva impedito di capire che non a tutte le persone piace vivere così e il fatto che piaccia a me non vuole dire che sbagliano loro.


prova a pensare che magari qualcuno potrebbe non avere voglia di fare la guerra anche in casa, dopo averla fatta al lavoro o altrove.  a te eccita la lotta a vari livelli, ad altri sfava.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so dirti se voglio perdere, ti posso dire che mi piace un sacco quando trovo qualcuno che mentalmente mi tiene testa, mi piace scambiare opinioni con persone che la pensano diversamente da me e che sanno fare valere le proprie idee, odio sentirmi dare ragione per evitare la litigata, preferisco sbranarci,  è un modo mio anche per conoscere meglio le persone...te l'ho detto...non lo faccio con tutti ,solo con chi reputo all'altezza di affrontare una bella litigata senza però mettere in discussione il sentimento che c'è (che puo' essere amicizia o amore)...e qualche volte invece capita che il"bene" non è abbastanza per passare oltre, e qui mi faccio male, quindi probabilmente per risponderti non mi piace essere punita...ecco perché devo cercare di ridimensionare il tutto, perché appunto il mio non mettermi in discussione fino ad adesso mi aveva impedito di capire che non a tutte le persone piace vivere così e il fatto che piaccia a me non vuole dire che sbagliano loro.


Litigare non significa confronto, né tenersi testa. È una modalità comunicativa aggressiva, durante la quale si è sgradevoli e spesso offensivi. Tenere testa cosa significa per te?
Da come descrivi questa modalità relazionale, si vede che fai la lotta con le parole per (come dicevo prima) mettere alla prova te stessa, l’altro e la relazione.
Mi fai venire in mente Hook Capitan Uncino. Ricordi lo scontro di Peter (Robin Williams) con il capo dei bambini sperduti?
È una modalità adolescenziale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prova a pensare che magari qualcuno potrebbe non avere voglia di fare la guerra anche in casa, dopo averla fatta al lavoro o altrove.  a te eccita la lotta a vari livelli, ad altri sfava.


Hai ragione...infatti ammetto di avere sbagliato


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Litigare non significa confronto, né tenersi testa. È una modalità comunicativa aggressiva, durante la quale si è sgradevoli e spesso offensivi. Tenere testa cosa significa per te?
> Da come descrivi questa modalità relazionale, si vede che fai la lotta con le parole per (come dicevo prima) mettere alla prova te stessa, l’altro e la relazione.
> Mi fai venire in mente Hook Capitan Uncino. Ricordi lo scontro di Peter (Robin Williams) con il capo dei bambini sperduti?
> È una modalità adolescenziale.


No, offendere mai, non lo faccio mai anche perché in genere quando arrivo a questi scontri ho di fronte persone che stimo, con tutto il resto non ci perdo tempo, non mi accanisco contro gente che so che non sarebbe in grado di affrontare una discussione che per me in fin dei conti è costruttiva...per me è come farmi vedere senza filtri, mi fido talmente tanto della persona che ho davanti da non avere bisogno di dire o fare qualcosa che debba piacergli, per me questo step è già passato... capisci?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No, offendere mai, non lo faccio mai anche perché in genere quando arrivo a questi scontri ho di fronte persone che stimo, con tutto il resto non ci perdo tempo, non mi accanisco contro gente che so che non sarebbe in grado di affrontare una discussione che per me in fin dei conti è costruttiva...per me è come farmi vedere senza filtri, mi fido talmente tanto della persona che ho davanti da non avere bisogno di dire o fare qualcosa che debba piacergli, per me questo step è già passato... capisci?


Capisco benissimo.
Rileggi quello che ho scritto sul piacere di mettersi e mettere alla prova la relazione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo.
> Rileggi quello che ho scritto sul piacere di mettersi e mettere alla prova la relazione.


Che è adolescenziale come modo di fare?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sono gelosa di lui anche avendolo tradito, sono così ipocrita che se venissi a sapere di un suo tradimento anche sapendo di avere fatto per prima la cavolata verrebbe giù il mondo


Non c'è contraddizione nell'essere gelosi del partner e allo stesso tempo non essere limpidi rispetto a lui

Per chi prova simili impulsi c'è una linea di coerenza abbastanza precisa  a un certo livello emotivo/affettivo.

Ovviamente questa coerenza si perde a livello morale, ma la morale è una cosa e l'individuo un'altra 

La valutazione secondo cui chi si fosse reso "colpevole" di tradimento non avrebbe diritto alla gelosia rispetto al partner,  attiene a una logica da sacrestia.

Così come il diritto di provare gelosia per una persona che si frequenta a qualsiasi titolo,  al di fuori di un rapporto convenzionato.
Sono sentimenti, e il diritto al sentimento è come il diritto alla vita, perché il sentimento è vita.
E la vita non si nega nemmeno a chi ha ammazzato una persona,  nel nostro paese.

A volte la nostra società che si sente tanto moderna, si appoggia senza saperlo su principi che farebbero impallidire i talebani afghani .

Altro discorso è farsi forte del diritto al sentimento, per usarlo per rompere i coglioni al prossimo. (Io soffro, quindi TU devi..)

Se vuoi lavorare su te stessa, inizia a non sentirti sbagliata,  ma al contempo inizia a riprometterti di non rompere i coglioni


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è contraddizione nell'essere gelosi del partner e allo stesso tempo non essere limpidi rispetto a lui
> 
> Per chi prova simili impulsi c'è una linea di coerenza abbastanza precisa  a un certo livello emotivo/affettivo.
> 
> ...


Diretto e coinciso!!!!... E fondamentalmente è quello che devo imparare a fare...non rompere i coglioni!!! Grazie Skorpio


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che è adolescenziale come modo di fare?


Sì.
È una modalità relazionale per affermarsi.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No, offendere mai, non lo faccio mai anche perché in genere quando arrivo a questi scontri ho di fronte persone che stimo, con tutto il resto non ci perdo tempo, non mi accanisco contro gente che so che non sarebbe in grado di affrontare una discussione che per me in fin dei conti è costruttiva...per me è come farmi vedere senza filtri, mi fido talmente tanto della persona che ho davanti da non avere bisogno di dire o fare qualcosa che debba piacergli, per me questo step è già passato... capisci?


Io non ho capito se parli proprio di litigate, o di quelle discussioni che possono capitare tipo in una serata tra amici, dove vengono liberamente espresse opinioni anche divergenti.


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Diretto e coinciso!!!!... E fondamentalmente è quello che devo imparare a fare...non rompere i coglioni!!! Grazie Skorpio


allora non hai speranze


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho capito se parli proprio di litigate, o di quelle discussioni che possono capitare tipo in una serata tra amici, dove vengono liberamente espresse opinioni anche divergenti.


Entrambe... è che poi capita che mi scaldo e mi controllo poco...magari in una serata tra amici no, non è mai successo, è qualcosa di più intimo, è capitato con persone con le quali avevo una relazione come con gente con cui avevo un rapporto di amicizia...spesso sono cose che hanno consolidato i rapporti...in seconda battuta parlando venivano chiariti i punti della divergenza e finiva li, diciamo che sono facilmente infiammabile sull'attimo...una volta scaricata la tensione mi tranquillizzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> È una modalità relazionale per affermarsi.


E allora proviamo a crescere


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Entrambe... è che poi capita che mi scaldo e mi controllo poco...magari in una serata tra amici no, non è mai successo, è qualcosa di più intimo, è capitato con persone con le quali avevo una relazione come con gente con cui avevo un rapporto di amicizia...spesso sono cose che hanno consolidato i rapporti...in seconda battuta parlando venivano chiariti i punti della divergenza e finiva li, diciamo che sono facilmente infiammabile sull'attimo...una volta scaricata la tensione mi tranquillizzo.


Solo che se dall’altra parte trovi una persona più incline di te allo sfanculamento si fa presto a perdersi anche per sempre. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che prima o poi troverò qualcuno che mi crepa di mazzet.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Entrambe... è che poi capita che mi scaldo e mi controllo poco...magari in una serata tra amici no, non è mai successo, è qualcosa di più intimo, è capitato con persone con le quali avevo una relazione come con gente con cui avevo un rapporto di amicizia...spesso sono cose che hanno consolidato i rapporti...in seconda battuta parlando venivano chiariti i punti della divergenza e finiva li, diciamo che sono facilmente infiammabile sull'attimo...una volta scaricata la tensione mi tranquillizzo.


Non parli di divergenza di idee in generale, ma sul rapporto stesso quindi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo che se dall’altra parte trovi una persona più incline di te allo sfanculamento si fa presto a perdersi anche per sempre. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che prima o poi troverò qualcuno che mi crepa di mazzet.


Ti stai offrendo per mettermi alla prova? Potresti essere il mio disturbatore, e se fallisco diamo ragione a tua moglie...ti crepo di mazzet


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lo siamo tutti Arci. Tutti siamo rimpiazzabili ed interscambiabili non credere.


Assolutamente no. Se c'è un senso nella vita è proprio quello di rendersi non rimpiazzabile. Tieni per te il tuo nichilismo da quattro soldi per favore


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non parli di divergenza di idee in generale, ma sul rapporto stesso quindi?


No no...idee in generale...parto dal generale e poi arrivo a mettere in discussione il rapporto a seconda delle risposte che mi arrivano...capisci che poi un vaffa me lo becco...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E su questo devo dare ragione a Etta


Omnis Faber fortunae suae


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti stai offrendo per mettermi alla prova? Potresti essere il mio disturbatore, e se fallisco diamo ragione a tua moglie...ti crepo di mazzet


Già dato, grazie.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

Diciamo che è rimpiazzabile ciò che vale poco.
Tanti anni fa mia zia mi regalo‘ un maglione di mio zio, che ora non si usano più.
E’ stato sostituito da altro, di più dozzinale, più commerciabile, piu rimpiazzabile.
Nulla a che vedere con quel maglione, per quanto vecchio e sformato, comunque più caldo e morbido di tanta robaccia più …rimpiazzabile…


----------



## Marjanna (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no...idee in generale...parto dal generale e poi arrivo a mettere in discussione il rapporto a seconda delle risposte che mi arrivano...capisci che poi un vaffa me lo becco...


Tipo che se non ti danno ragione vuol dire che non siete amici? 

Sto cercando di capire. Tu nel titolo scrivi "sentirsi sbagliati", poi dici "io sono così".
Che per me, sarebbe già un gran passo, ossia ti vedi, e vedi cosa arriva all'altro.
Ma sei sicura di vederti? Perchè se vedi puoi modificare. 
Credo almeno.

A me succede, a volte, di tirare "zampate", io non lo vedo. Mi viene detto. Ne prendo atto proprio perchè so che chi me lo dice mi vuole bene.
Però non vedo il momento in cui sta per accadere questo, cosa c'è prima della zampata, in modo da poter agire prima su di me.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Omnis Faber fortunae suae


Questo sicuramente...


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Complimenti, sei un essere umano


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che è rimpiazzabile ciò che vale poco.
> Tanti anni fa mia zia mi regalo‘ un maglione di mio zio, che ora non si usano più.
> E’ stato sostituito da altro, di più dozzinale, più commerciabile, piu rimpiazzabile.
> Nulla a che vedere con quel maglione, per quanto vecchio e sformato, comunque più caldo e morbido di tanta robaccia più …rimpiazzabile…


Anche questo è vero, ma il dare troppo per scontato che non siamo rimpiazzabili ci spinge ad avere comportamenti superficiali...il non essere rimpiazzabili nella vita va guadagnato, ci vuole impegno e costanza e sono veramente poche le persone per cui siamo veramente indispensabili e non sostituibili.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Complimenti, sei un essere umano


Moooolto umana 



Marjanna ha detto:


> Tipo che se non ti danno ragione vuol dire che non siete amici?
> 
> Sto cercando di capire. Tu nel titolo scrivi "sentirsi sbagliati", poi dici "io sono così".
> Che per me, sarebbe già un gran passo, ossia ti vedi, e vedi cosa arriva all'altro.
> ...


Vero... ultimamente riesco a vedermi più nitidamente di prima, accetto anche di avere delle cose da modificare di me per rendere migliore la mia vita e quella di chi la sta dividendo con me, e questa è una fortuna, rende il tutto più realizzabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Gestibile, semmai più aperta al confronto. 
Si può parlare e non essere d'accordo, se si ascolta si hanno validi argomenti per controbattere. 
Se invece rimani sulla tua posizione ed alzi la voce, il risultato è di avere di fronte un bambino capriccioso che batte i piedi e vuol aver ragione ad ogni costo. 
Non sei l'unica ne ho conosciute un paio, spero tu sia diversa, le persone che stavano loro vicino le ho viste spesso umiliate per paura dello sbotto dell'altra parte. E non è un bel vivere. 
Ed è una cosa che ti deve venire da dentro un autocontrollo , un po più di razionalità, anche perché la conseguenza è farsi terra bruciata. 
Controlli il telefono a tuo marito, sapendo che tu hai già dato, 
Ma ho letto che ti sei sentita tradita da lui per altro, alla fine cerchi una giustificazione per avere ragione. 
E cerchi appigli pet cercare lite


----------



## Marjanna (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero... ultimamente riesco a vedermi più nitidamente di prima, accetto anche di avere delle cose da modificare di me per rendere migliore la mia vita e quella di chi la sta dividendo con me, e questa è una fortuna, rende il tutto più realizzabile.


Se le vedi sono nel tuo governo, ne comprendi i riflessi, come se hai un oggetto in mano e lo porti a bordo tavolo, sai che potrebbe cadere.
Allora qualcosa di brutto/sbagliato diventa un potenziale.
Rimani sempre tu, non è che devi abbandonare te, perdere pezzi.


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Se c'è un senso nella vita è proprio quello di rendersi non rimpiazzabile. Tieni per te il tuo nichilismo da quattro soldi per favore


E come ti renderesti non rimpiazzabile? Come mai questa presunzione?


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che è rimpiazzabile ciò che vale poco.
> Tanti anni fa mia zia mi regalo‘ un maglione di mio zio, che ora non si usano più.
> E’ stato sostituito da altro, di più dozzinale, più commerciabile, piu rimpiazzabile.
> Nulla a che vedere con quel maglione, per quanto vecchio e sformato, comunque più caldo e morbido di tanta robaccia più …rimpiazzabile…


E chi stabilisce ciò che vale o non vale?


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gestibile, semmai più aperta al confronto.
> Si può parlare e non essere d'accordo, se si ascolta si hanno validi argomenti per controbattere.
> Se invece rimani sulla tua posizione ed alzi la voce, il risultato è di avere di fronte un bambino capriccioso che batte i piedi e vuol aver ragione ad ogni costo.
> Non sei l'unica ne ho conosciute un paio, spero tu sia diversa, le persone che stavano loro vicino le ho viste spesso umiliate per paura dello sbotto dell'altra parte. E non è un bel vivere.
> ...


Per il discorso della discussione hai ragione, devo imparare ad avere più autocontrollo, per la situazione con mio marito non tanto.
Sbaglio a controllare il telefono e lo ammetto ma non ho mai giustificato il mio tradimento con l'errore che ha fatto lui, ho sempre detto di avere tradito semplicemente perché ho trovato una persona che in quel momento mi piaceva frequentare, stavo bene e l'ho fatto...tutto qui, non cerco giustificazioni al mio comportamento anche perché sostanzialmente non mi sono neppure sentita mai in colpa, anzi, il sentirsi in colpa in queste situazioni mi sa tanto di volersi lavare la coscienza dopo però che hai fatto i tuoi porci comodi e non è il mio modo di fare.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E chi stabilisce ciò che vale o non vale?


Io.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per il discorso della discussione hai ragione, devo imparare ad avere più autocontrollo, per la situazione con mio marito non tanto.
> Sbaglio a controllare il telefono e lo ammetto ma non ho mai giustificato il mio tradimento con l'errore che ha fatto lui, ho sempre detto di avere tradito semplicemente perché ho trovato una persona che in quel momento mi piaceva frequentare, stavo bene e l'ho fatto...tutto qui, non cerco giustificazioni al mio comportamento anche perché sostanzialmente non mi sono neppure sentita mai in colpa, anzi, il sentirsi in colpa in queste situazioni mi sa tanto di volersi lavare la coscienza dopo però che hai fatto i tuoi porci comodi e non è il mio modo di fare.


Riesci a ricordare degli argomenti di discussione?
Lo chiedo perché io non starei mai con una persona che avesse una visione della vita radicalmente diversa dalla mia.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, ma il dare troppo per scontato che non siamo rimpiazzabili ci spinge ad avere comportamenti superficiali...il non essere rimpiazzabili nella vita va guadagnato, ci vuole impegno e costanza e sono veramente poche le persone per cui siamo veramente indispensabili e non sostituibili.
> 
> 
> Moooolto umana
> ...


E chi lo da per scontato? Mica ho capito. Nessuno sostituisce nessuno perché nessuno è uguale all'altro. Una persona può prendere il posto di un altra, ma quella che c'era prima era quella che c'era prima e quella che c'è ora, c'è ora. Un pile non sarà mai al pari di un cashmere, per quanto morbido e caldo possa essere proviene comunque da una bottiglia di plastica. Poi che lo si usi comunque ci sta, nella vita pur di non rimanere soli, alcuni si  attaccano anche alla merda facendo finta che non puzzi, ma son sempre scelte. Io ad esempio al poco preferisco il niente. Non ho più bisogno di rimpiazzare nessuno perché da solo con me stesso ci sto da dio. Guardandomi attorno noto invece che altri pur di non rimanere soli, pur di non sentirsi più diversi o meno uguali, si contornano di amicizie e storie tossiche, rimpiazzi, sostituti, palle al piede. Meglio niente piuttosto che qualcosa o qualcuno non completamente allineato con me. Tanto quel che ho fa fare lo faccio lo stesso anche senza mezze amicizie o mezze storie da far finta di avere.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesci a ricordare degli argomenti di discussione?
> Lo chiedo perché io non starei mai con una persona che avesse una visione della vita radicalmente diversa dalla mia.


con mio marito posso partire anche con cose di attualità, ci sono degli argomenti che puntualmente ci fanno litigare, tipo la politica, con il mio ex amante la prima vera discussione si è accesa quando voleva propinarmi una cosa non vera, era una cavolata ma mi mandò fuori di testa il fatto che non volesse ammettere di avere detto una bischerata...ecco il non accettare critiche o comunque non ammettere quando si sbaglia mi manda in bestia...come non sopporto le offese, o il tagliare il discorso magari mirando ad un mio punto debole che la controparte può conoscere.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E come ti renderesti non rimpiazzabile? Come mai questa presunzione?


Non è presunzione. Ma pochi lo comprendono.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E chi lo da per scontato? Mica ho capito. Nessuno sostituisce nessuno perché nessuno è uguale all'altro. Una persona può prendere il posto di un altra, ma quella che c'era prima era quella che c'era prima e quella che c'è ora, c'è ora. Un pile non sarà mai al pari di un cashmere, per quanto morbido e caldo possa essere proviene comunque da una bottiglia di plastica. Poi che lo si usi comunque ci sta, nella vita pur di non rimanere soli, alcuni si  attaccano anche alla merda facendo finta che non puzzi, ma son sempre scelte. Io ad esempio al poco preferisco il niente. Non ho più bisogno di rimpiazzare nessuno perché da solo con me stesso ci sto da dio. Guardandomi attorno noto invece che altri pur di non rimanere soli, pur di non sentirsi più diversi o meno uguali, si contornano di amicizie e storie tossiche, rimpiazzi, sostituti, palle al piede. Meglio niente piuttosto che qualcosa o qualcuno non completamente allineato con me. Tanto quel che ho fa fare lo faccio lo stesso anche senza mezze amicizie o mezze storie da far finta di avere.


guarda che io la penso esattamente come te...mai accettati compromessi pur di avere qualcuno, mai pregato nessuno di restare se voleva andare, la maggior parte delle persone che mi circondano stanno con me da una vita, sono molto selettiva, più facile che una persona non mi piaccia, e vado molto a pelle, se non mi piace subito difficilmente cambio idea.
per quanto riguarda il discordo dell'essere insostituibili la penso come te fino ad un certo punto, nella vita di tutti i giorni tutti siamo sostituibili, nessuno è indispensabile alla vita degli altri, l'uomo come anche te hai sottolineato può vivere benissimo anche da solo avendo un buon rapporto con se stesso.
il tuo maglione di cashmere non potrà mai essere sostituito con un pile, ciò non toglie che al mondo possano esserci molti altri maglioni di cashmere che possano tranquillamente prendere il posto del tuo, c'è inoltre la variante del tempo...il tuo maglione di cashmere che tanto andava bene con i tuoi vecchi pantaloni non sta più bene con quelli nuovi che hai comprato quindi oltre ai pantaloni dovrai comprarti anche un nuovo maglione per fare l'abbinamento giusto...del maglione vecchio ti resterà un buon ricordo ma per andare avanti dovrai trovare quello che ti serve "oggi"...da qui il mio pensiero che siamo tutti sostituibili e nessuno è indispensabile.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> guarda che io la penso esattamente come te...mai accettati compromessi pur di avere qualcuno, mai pregato nessuno di restare se voleva andare, la maggior parte delle persone che mi circondano stanno con me da una vita, sono molto selettiva, più facile che una persona non mi piaccia, e vado molto a pelle, se non mi piace subito difficilmente cambio idea.
> per quanto riguarda il discordo dell'essere insostituibili la penso come te fino ad un certo punto, nella vita di tutti i giorni tutti siamo sostituibili, nessuno è indispensabile alla vita degli altri, l'uomo come anche te hai sottolineato può vivere benissimo anche da solo avendo un buon rapporto con se stesso.
> il tuo maglione di cashmere non potrà mai essere sostituito con un pile, ciò non toglie che al mondo possano esserci molti altri maglioni di cashmere che possano tranquillamente prendere il posto del tuo, c'è inoltre la variante del tempo...il tuo maglione di cashmere che tanto andava bene con i tuoi vecchi pantaloni non sta più bene con quelli nuovi che hai comprato quindi oltre ai pantaloni dovrai comprarti anche un nuovo maglione per fare l'abbinamento giusto...del maglione vecchio ti resterà un buon ricordo ma per andare avanti dovrai trovare quello che ti serve "oggi"...da qui il mio pensiero che siamo tutti sostituibili e nessuno è indispensabile.


Bene, allora se perdi persone per strada guarda avanti e fregatene. C'è altro sul mercato. Evidentemente non vanno per te o te per loro.


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> con mio marito posso partire anche con cose di attualità, ci sono degli argomenti che puntualmente ci fanno litigare, tipo la politica, con il mio ex amante la prima vera discussione si è accesa quando voleva propinarmi una cosa non vera, era una cavolata ma mi mandò fuori di testa il fatto che non volesse ammettere di avere detto una bischerata...ecco il non accettare critiche o comunque non ammettere quando si sbaglia mi manda in bestia...come non sopporto le offese, o il tagliare il discorso magari mirando ad un mio punto debole che la controparte può conoscere.


e quando sbagli tu?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per il discorso della discussione hai ragione, devo imparare ad avere più autocontrollo, per la situazione con mio marito non tanto.
> Sbaglio a controllare il telefono e lo ammetto ma non ho mai giustificato il mio tradimento con l'errore che ha fatto lui, ho sempre detto di avere tradito semplicemente perché ho trovato una persona che in quel momento mi piaceva frequentare, stavo bene e l'ho fatto...tutto qui, non cerco giustificazioni al mio comportamento anche perché sostanzialmente non mi sono neppure sentita mai in colpa, anzi, il sentirsi in colpa in queste situazioni mi sa tanto di volersi lavare la coscienza dopo però che hai fatto i tuoi porci comodi e non è il mio modo di fare.


una ragione di più perche ti astenga dal controllarlo, fatti un bel ragionamento su te stessa e poi ribaltalo su di lui. Vedrai che cambia


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quando sbagli tu?


lei non sbaglia ha il suo punto di vista


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> con mio marito posso partire anche con cose di attualità, ci sono degli argomenti che puntualmente ci fanno litigare, tipo la politica, con il mio ex amante la prima vera discussione si è accesa quando voleva propinarmi una cosa non vera, era una cavolata ma mi mandò fuori di testa il fatto che non volesse ammettere di avere detto una bischerata...ecco il non accettare critiche o comunque non ammettere quando si sbaglia mi manda in bestia...come non sopporto le offese, o il tagliare il discorso magari mirando ad un mio punto debole che la controparte può conoscere.


Ecco, per me non c’erano le premesse di visione e di intelligenza e stima reciproca.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bene, allora se perdi persone per strada guarda avanti e fregatene. C'è altro sul mercato. Evidentemente non vanno per te o te per loro.


beh però una domandina sul perchè tanti mi evitano me la farei


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei non sbaglia ha il suo punto di vista


appunto


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto


ma è l'atteggiamento tipico di chi è aggressivo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una ragione di più perche ti astenga dal controllarlo, fatti un bel ragionamento su te stessa e poi ribaltalo su di lui. Vedrai che cambia


Non funziona perché non è così semplice.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per il discorso della discussione hai ragione, devo imparare ad avere più autocontrollo, per la situazione con mio marito non tanto.
> Sbaglio a controllare il telefono e lo ammetto ma non ho mai giustificato il mio tradimento con l'errore che ha fatto lui, ho sempre detto di avere tradito semplicemente perché ho trovato una persona che in quel momento mi piaceva frequentare, stavo bene e l'ho fatto...tutto qui, non cerco giustificazioni al mio comportamento anche perché sostanzialmente non mi sono neppure sentita mai in colpa, anzi, il sentirsi in colpa in queste situazioni mi sa tanto di volersi lavare la coscienza dopo però che hai fatto i tuoi porci comodi e non è il mio modo di fare.


allora avresti dovuto dirglielo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non funziona perché non è così semplice.


ci vuole molta autocritica


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bene, allora se perdi persone per strada guarda avanti e fregatene. C'è altro sul mercato. Evidentemente non vanno per te o te per loro.


Non ho detto questo...posso anche lottare per riaverle ma che senso ha? se a loro non va più di non condividere la loro vita con me perché dovrei forzarli?...sai Pinco oltre ai miei difetti ho anche dei pregi, tra questi c'è l'essere trasparente, chi mi frequenta sa che può contare sempre su di me, e se dico loro che ci tengo non lo dico tanto per dire, è quello che sento.
Ritornando quindi al mio discorso iniziale se litigo con un amico lui sa che non lo faccio per troncare, se non siamo ancora a questi livelli di conoscenza nel momento che lo perdo cerco di spiegargli come sono, se continua a non voler tornare forse è lui che si vuole allontanare da me.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> beh però una domandina sul perchè tanti mi evitano me la farei


Me la farei se per me fosse genesi di ansia. Per lei pare lo sia. E difatti si sta mettendo in discussione. Pare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quando sbagli tu?


Ma io lo ammetto...non ho grandi problemi...te lo dico subito quando mi rendo conto, non ti sto magari a piangere intorno per giorni, io ti dico subito ho sbagliato, ti chiedo anche scusa ma non ti aspettare che mi metta a frignare alla tua porta perché non lo farò mai.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo...posso anche lottare per riaverle ma che senso ha? se a loro non va più di non condividere la loro vita con me perché dovrei forzarli?...sai Pinco oltre ai miei difetti ho anche dei pregi, tra questi c'è l'essere trasparente, chi mi frequenta sa che può contare sempre su di me, e se dico loro che ci tengo non lo dico tanto per dire, è quello che sento.
> Ritornando quindi al mio discorso iniziale se litigo con un amico lui sa che non lo faccio per troncare, se non siamo ancora a questi livelli di conoscenza nel momento che lo perdo cerco di spiegargli come sono, se continua a non voler tornare forse è lui che si vuole allontanare da me.


E quindi torno a ribadire, se perdi persone per strada guarda avanti, o non vanno per te o tu per loro. Dai osti non farmi ripetere sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei non sbaglia ha il suo punto di vista


no no...sbaglio eccome.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo...posso anche lottare per riaverle ma che senso ha? se a loro non va più di (*non*) condividere la loro vita con me perché dovrei forzarli?...sai Pinco oltre ai miei difetti ho anche dei pregi, tra questi c'è l'essere trasparente, chi mi frequenta sa che può contare sempre su di me, e se dico loro che ci tengo non lo dico tanto per dire, è quello che sento.
> Ritornando quindi al mio discorso iniziale se litigo con un amico lui sa che non lo faccio per troncare, se non siamo ancora a questi livelli di conoscenza nel momento che lo perdo cerco di spiegargli come sono, se continua a non voler tornare forse è lui che si vuole allontanare da me.


Ribadisco che metti alla prova per essere confermata nel tuo valore.
Certo che è strano che tu apra una discussione in cui ti dichiari sbagliata e poi... non fai che affermare che sei giusta così.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo faccio con le dita.


Assolutamente una cosa da non fare...
A parte che mai ridursi ad avere le labbra come carta vetrata....
Sono orribili...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma io lo ammetto...non ho grandi problemi...te lo dico subito quando mi rendo conto, non ti sto magari a piangere intorno per giorni, io ti dico subito ho sbagliato, ti chiedo anche scusa ma non ti aspettare che mi metta a frignare alla tua porta perché non lo farò mai.


Il chiedere scusa mica risolve tutto. Si sopravaluta spesso lo scusarsi. A volte, tipi quando subentra non l'incazzatura bensì la delusione che è molto peggio, non servono scuse. Ci si può solo ritirare in silenzio. Senza fare troppo casino.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi torno a ribadire, se perdi persone per strada guarda avanti, o non vanno per te o tu per loro. Dai osti non farmi ripetere sempre le stesse cose.


e quindi? non capisco dove vuoi arrivare? sbaglio a cercare di cambiare qualcosa in me che ad oggi mi sta creando problemi?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente una cosa da non fare...
> A parte che mai ridursi ad avere le labbra come carta vetrata....
> Sono orribili...


Le labbra no.
Però era una metafora, credo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e quindi? non capisco dove vuoi arrivare? sbaglio a cercare di cambiare qualcosa in me che ad oggi mi sta creando problemi?


Ma vuoi cambiare?


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il chiedere scusa mica risolve tutto. Si sopravaluta spesso lo scusarsi. A volte, tipi quando subentra non l'incazzatura bensì la delusione che è molto peggio, non servono scuse. Ci si può solo ritirare in silenzio. Senza fare troppo casino.


Quindi te se sbagli non chiedi neppure scusa? te ne vai e basta? a me sa tanto di scappare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che metti alla prova per essere confermata nel tuo valore.
> Certo che è strano che tu apra una discussione in cui ti dichiari sbagliata e poi... non fai che affermare che sei giusta così.


ma mica l'ho detto...ho raccontato cosa faccio di normale ma ho anche detto che non va bene...dove ho scritto che vado bene così?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le labbra no.
> Però era una metafora, credo.


Oggi non sono per le metafore...
Sono con la testa su un altro pianeta e sono più stordita del solito...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma mica l'ho detto...ho raccontato cosa faccio di normale ma ho anche detto che non va bene...dove ho scritto che vado bene così?


Difendi il tuo comportamento.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e quindi? non capisco dove vuoi arrivare? sbaglio a cercare di cambiare qualcosa in me che ad oggi mi sta creando problemi?


Se per te il tuo modo di essere è fonte di ansia, fai bene a cercare di eliminare la fonte di ansia, magari ponendoti in modo differente. Ma nei casi specifici delle persone che hai perso, oramai sono perse, farai meglio dopo avere lavorato su te stessa con le prossime.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quindi te se sbagli non chiedi neppure scusa? te ne vai e basta? a me sa tanto di scappare.


Rimanere lì a chiedere scusa senza per altro esserne convinti invece mi sa tanto di rompicoglioni.
Il problema è poi che quando inizi a chiedere scusa ti senti autorizzato (tu generico ovviamente) a dire e fare le peggio cose perché tanto "chiedo scusa".
E chissenefrega delle scuse. È a quel punto che non bisogna arrivare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Difendi il tuo comportamento.


ma no...non lo sto facendo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma no...non lo sto facendo


Lo fai spiegando le tue buone ragioni e rifiutando le spiegazioni altrui per il tuo comportamento.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quindi te se sbagli non chiedi neppure scusa? te ne vai e basta? a me sa tanto di scappare.


Se sbaglio non mi scuso. Spiego alla persona perché mi sono comportato così e le chiedo se è disposta a metterci una pietra sopra, cioè le chiedo di scusarmi, non glielo impongo. Naturalmente la persona non ha alcun obbligo di scusarmi. Questo va messo in conto. Se no uno può anche pensare di continuare a sbagliare che tanto si scusa. E no...così non va bene. Non è che è così scontato che i rapporti amorosi e amichevoli debbano per forza sopravvivere con delle scuse. Serve volontà da entrambe le parti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se per te il tuo modo di essere è fonte di ansia, fai bene a cercare di eliminare la fonte di ansia, magari ponendoti in modo differente. Ma nei casi specifici delle persone che hai perso, oramai sono perse, farai meglio dopo avere lavorato su te stessa con le prossime.


Non era in discussione questo...non chiedevo come recuperare persone che se ne sono volute andare...visto che hai affrontato l'argomento posso comunque dirti che un amico può pure sbagliare, io mi sono ritrovata anche dall'altra parte della barricata e nel momento che la persona si è messa in discussione, abbiamo parlato, ho deciso di farla rientrare nella mia vita perché per me quella persona era più importante della delusione che avevo avuto...senza contare che a me di avere amici perfetti che non sbagliano mai non frega niente...per me conta la lealtà nei miei confronti e quello che ci possiamo dare quotidianamente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se sbaglio non mi scuso. Spiego alla persona perché mi sono comportato così e le chiedo se è disposta a metterci una pietra sopra, cioè le chiedo di scusarmi, non glielo impongo. Naturalmente la persona non ha alcun obbligo di scusarmi. Questo va messo in conto. Se no uno può anche pensare di continuare a sbagliare che tanto si scusa. E no...così non va bene. Non è che è così scontato che i rapporti amorosi e amichevoli debbano per forza sopravvivere con delle scuse. Serve volontà da entrambe le parti.


Hai ripetuto quello che ho sempre detto io...mi metto in discussione, ti chiedo di metterci una pietra sopra, se non vuoi sono la prima che ti dice va bene così.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non era in discussione questo...non chiedevo come recuperare persone che se ne sono volute andare...visto che hai affrontato l'argomento posso comunque dirti che un amico può pure sbagliare, io mi sono ritrovata anche dall'altra parte della barricata e nel momento che la persona si è messa in discussione, abbiamo parlato, ho deciso di farla rientrare nella mia vita perché per me quella persona era più importante della delusione che avevo avuto...senza contare che a me di avere amici perfetti che non sbagliano mai non frega niente...per me conta la lealtà nei miei confronti e quello che ci possiamo dare quotidianamente.


Vedi che Brunetta ha ragione? Tu sei così e pensi che sia l'unico modo giusto di agire. Invece è anche un modo giusto quello di altri.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai ripetuto quello che ho sempre detto io...mi metto in discussione, ti chiedo di metterci una pietra sopra, se non vuoi sono la prima che ti dice va bene così.


E questo ti genera delle ansie? Il tema di questo post sembra di sì.


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io.


Allora siamo a posto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedi che Brunetta ha ragione? Tu sei così e pensi che sia l'unico modo giusto di agire. Invece è anche un modo giusto quello di altri.


Se avessi pensato di agire bene così non avrei aperto la discussione


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E questo ti genera delle ansie? Il tema di questo post sembra di sì.


ma certo che si...ovvio che vorrei che la persona che se n'è andata tornasse, a me manca, ma non posso obbligare nessuno.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora siamo a posto.


Questi sono i casi in cui Perplesso e Arcistufo hanno pienamente ragione per epitetarti.


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è presunzione. Ma pochi lo comprendono.


Tutti in un modo o nell’altro possono esserlo. Ma credersi il contrario.


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2022)

Ma questo continuo aprire threads allo scopo di parlare a suocera perchè nuora intenda? Non fai prima a parlare direttamente con l'interessato?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma certo che si...ovvio che vorrei che la persona che se n'è andata tornasse, a me manca, ma non posso obbligare nessuno.


Certo, perché ognuno ha scale di valori differenti. Ieri non so chi ti ha scritto che non tutti vogliono ulteriori rotture di coglioni in aggiunta a quelle che ha già.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tutti in un modo o nell’altro possono esserlo. Ma credersi il contrario.


Niente etta non capisci. Ci rinuncio.


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questi sono i casi in cui Perplesso e Arcistufo hanno pienamente ragione per epitetarti.


Sigh.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma questo continuo aprire threads allo scopo di parlare a suocera perchè nuora intenda? Non fai prima a parlare direttamente con l'interessato?


???????


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, perché ognuno ha scale di valori differenti. Ieri non so chi ti ha scritto che non tutti vogliono ulteriori rotture di coglioni in aggiunta a quelle che ha già.


e quindi???...io ho aperto una discussione per avere consigli, mica per rompere le balle alla gente...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e quindi???...io ho aperto una discussione per avere consigli, mica per rompere le balle alla gente...


Certo, ma tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire? Io mica ho capito.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, ma tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire? Io mica ho capito.


Ho già ricevuto diverse risposte interessanti, non voglio sentirmi dire niente.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho già ricevuto diverse risposte interessanti, non voglio sentirmi dire niente.


Allora ora si passa al fare! Dire fare baciare lettera testamento.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora ora si passa al fare! Dire fare baciare lettera testamento.


baciare...sempre e comunque


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> baciare...sempre e comunque


Come non essere d'accordo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no no...sbaglio eccome.


e quando sbagli, am prima alzi la voce , ti irriti poi chiedi scusa?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ???????


È una impressione che ho avuto anch’io.


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Giugno 2022)

Circe, anch'io leggendoti ho avuto la sensazione che tu volessi dare delle "bottarelle" a qualcuno non meglio precisato e contemporaneamente chiedere scusa o almeno provare a dare delle spiegazioni.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

io all'inizio, nel primo post, ho avuto l'impressione che volesse dire qualcosa  a qualcuno, col discorso  --- un po' polemico ---  "ah ma come siete bravi tutti io invece sono calimera"


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E come ti renderesti non rimpiazzabile? Come mai questa presunzione?


Allora, con pazienza....
Fai un bel respiro e parla con Etta...
Uno, due, uno, due....
E niente. Nunjelafò.
Buon forum.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quando sbagli tu?


Mai. Nessuno tradisce se non si ritiene quantomeno in grado - non voglio dire in dovere - di decidere per entrambi.
Altrimenti lascerebbe.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io all'inizio, nel primo post, ho avuto l'impressione che volesse dire qualcosa  a qualcuno, col discorso  --- un po' polemico ---  "ah ma come siete bravi tutti io invece sono calimera"


Anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione, che cercassi di recuperare qualche rapporto qui sul forum.


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora, con pazienza....
> Fai un bel respiro e parla con Etta...
> Uno, due, uno, due....
> E niente. Nunjelafò.
> Buon forum.


Non c’è stata una risposta esaudiente comunque.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Giugno 2022)

@CIRCE74 ho appena letto un tuo commento nel topic del nuovo Pincopallino, dove scrivi_ in casa nostra per esempio per la questione cellulare è regolare che io possa prendere quello di mio marito e lui il mio, non ci sono problemi...non ci sono pin non conosciuti dall'altro e riconoscimenti facciali_ mentre all'inizio di questo topic scrivi _controllo il telefono di mio marito( lui comunque lo sa e mi prende in giro per questo...tanto se avesse qualcosa da nascondere lo cancellerebbe) _entrambe i messaggi sono di ieri.
Riguardo la prima frase penso non siate l'unica coppia che ha libero accesso al cellulare del proprio compagno.
Poi può uscire la battuta, come fa tuo marito, proprio sapendo che spesso dai cellulari passano inciuci con altre persone.
Controllare il cellulare è diverso. Sei sicura di controllare il cellulare di tuo marito?!?!?!!??


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Io l'ho risolta semplicemente.

Sono una testa di cazzo.

E' facile. 

Già il presupposto di partenza mette in ordine parecchie cosucce.


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io l'ho risolta semplicemente.
> 
> Sono una testa di cazzo.
> 
> ...


sono mortalmente offeso


----------



## Lostris (7 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma questo continuo aprire threads allo scopo di parlare a suocera perchè nuora intenda? Non fai prima a parlare direttamente con l'interessato?


 ohibò!

Tu dici?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma questo continuo aprire threads allo scopo di parlare a suocera perchè nuora intenda? Non fai prima a parlare direttamente con l'interessato?


Ohi ohi dici che ancora sta cercando di recuperare col tizio?


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ohi ohi dici che ancora sta cercando di recuperare col tizio?


Più che altro, cerca sponda


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> *In che senso?*


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

Ora è passato di moda sto post. c’è chiocciola.


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora è passato di moda sto post. c’è chiocciola.


ma io sono tarda


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Più che altro, cerca sponda


E niente da sola non c'è riuscita


----------



## ipazia (8 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono mortalmente offeso



E perchè mai???


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2022)

perchè hai sprecato tempo, fatica e soldi appresso ai ciarlatani per arrivare ad una conclusione che ti potevo fornire io in cambio di una doppio malto


----------



## ipazia (8 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè hai sprecato tempo, fatica e soldi appresso ai ciarlatani per arrivare ad una conclusione che ti potevo fornire io in cambio di una doppio malto




Ciarlatano e pagamento sono fondamentali.

Pensavi fosse  casuale non ricorrere a te e alla tua doppio malto? ....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè hai sprecato tempo, fatica e soldi appresso ai ciarlatani per arrivare ad una conclusione che ti potevo fornire io in cambio di una doppio malto


Guarda se lei non la vuole la doppio malto la prendo io...


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciarlatano e pagamento sono fondamentali.
> 
> Pensavi fosse  casuale non ricorrere a te e alla tua doppio malto? ....


resta che sono mortalmemte offeso


----------



## ipazia (8 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta che sono mortalmemte offeso



Pora stilina...    

da me si dice che quel che non uccide, rafforza...

....manco la doppio malto chiedo in cambio per questa chicca di saggezza antica!

(e pensa... già lo sapevo quando ho deciso di investire tempo soldi e fatica su di me )


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2022)

ciò non depone a tuo favore


----------



## ipazia (9 Giugno 2022)




----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Nono (7 Luglio 2022)

Sei perfetta per questo posto


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sei perfetta per questo posto


E con questo chiudo in bellezza una giornata che era già bella...grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E con questo chiudo in bellezza una giornata che era già bella...grazie


Vuoi fare a cambio con la mia giornata di merda?


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che resto affascinata quando sento parlare gente che dice di non conoscere la gelosia? Mi piacciono un sacco le persone che non si arrabbiano, ti dicono 2 parole e ti troncano le gambe ma sempre restando calmi...è una cosa bellissima che a me non è mai riuscita.
> Sai cos'è successo in questi giorni? mia figlia era incavolata per la troppa gelosia del suo ragazzo, mi è venuto da dirle che un po' lo capivo e il risultato è stato che mi hanno presa in giro lei e mio marito...mi sono rotta le scatole di non essere presa sul serio per colpa del mio carattere.


L'ultima volta che ho ascoltare dire peste e corna da uno della gelosia avevo appena visto le foto di una sua donna nuda con un serpente attorcigliato.
Siamo un po' tutti paraculi,  ma qualcuno lo è di più.
Diciamo che si tende inconsapevolmente a essere gelosi (se non è una questione caratteriale o patologica) proprio verso chi forse necessita di un certo controllo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vuoi fare a cambio con la mia giornata di merda?


Tesoro mio sai che ti voglio tanto bene...ma no...il mio pomeriggio me lo tengo stretto


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che ho ascoltare dire peste e corna da uno della gelosia avevo appena visto le foto di una sua donna nuda con un serpente attorcigliato.
> Siamo un po' tutti paraculi,  ma qualcuno lo è di più.
> Diciamo che si tende inconsapevolmente a essere gelosi (se non è una questione caratteriale o patologica) proprio verso chi forse necessita di un certo controllo...


Io sono gelosa di natura ma in genere se sento che la persona con cui sto mi è vicina e non ha altro per la testa riesco a stare tranquilla.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Boh…
Allora ti racconto di me.
Diffidente…ma perché la vita mi ha reso così.
Diffidente del mio allora amante che per vedermi si faceva 4 ore di macchina andata e 4 ore ritorno. E “ammiro” la fiducia che ha Etta nel g; io del mio amante non mi fidavo ciecamente. Dopo un po’ mi ha fatto la domanda: “ ma perché pensi che faccio questo viaggio se non perché ti amo ?”; in effetti non poteva trovare una donna vicina senza viaggio e alloggio ?
Non ho saputo rispondere, ma non mi aveva convinta.
Anche quando io ho lasciato il mio marito, non credevo che anche lui si sarebbe separato.
Ecco… sono così.
Orgogliosa … forse nella giusta misura.
Obbiettiva credo molto. Per esempio sono stata capace di parlare in modo gentile ed educato con una delle donne di mio marito; ma poi lei che colpa aveva ?
Non dimentico nel senso che un tradimento, una delusione da parte di una persona sono un segnale che ne arriveranno altri. Non do una seconda chance.
E poi sono … modesta


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io sono gelosa di natura ma in genere se sento che la persona con cui sto mi è vicina e non ha altro per la testa riesco a stare tranquilla.


Si dice che la gelosia sia anche tanto una questione di autostima.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io sono gelosa di natura ma in genere se sento che la persona con cui sto mi è vicina e non ha altro per la testa riesco a stare tranquilla.


Sì, va così 
Di solito la gelosia quando nasce improvvisamente è un campanello d'allarme. 
Inconsciamente percepiamo un aumento della distanza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si dice che la gelosia sia anche tanto una questione di autostima.


Può essere....


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora è un po' di tempo che leggo e scribacchio su questo forum ed ho sempre la più netta impressione di essere molto diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che incontro qui...ma anche fuori di qui.
> Vi leggo e vi ammiro per la vostra compostezza nell'affrontare la vita di ogni giorno.
> In tanti siete capaci di non fare cavolate come andare a sbirciare nel telefono del marito/moglie perché non sta bene, avete una personalità così forte da riuscire a dire che non pensate mai male del partner perché avete una fiducia illimitata o comunque sono cose che non vi toccano minimamente perché se uno è sicuro di se non cade nella trappola di avere paura di perdere la persona che si ha a fianco perché comunque vivreste bene anche da soli.
> Molte volte mi sono chiesta come ci riuscite, veramente non avete mai avuto un attimo di smarrimento?
> ...


Circa, questo è un forum che racconta storie di chi è tradito o tradisce, partendo da questo presupposto ti sembriamo tutti santi qui? Poi le storie si evolvono , a volte si risolvono e si resta qui per continuare a confrontarsi. Io non controllo mai il telefono a mio marito, durante le discussioni spesso alzo la voce non riesco a parlare con tono calmo , ma non offendo mai su questo ci ho lavorato tantissimo e credo che le discussioni si affrontino senza mancare di rispetto , difatti si risolvono sempre proprio per questo. La consapevolezza è fondamentale .. ma non paragonarti agli altri.. tutti abbiamo dei difetti però l’importante è smussarli un po’.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Circa, questo è un forum che racconta storie di chi è tradito o tradisce, partendo da questo presupposto ti sembriamo tutti santi qui? Poi le storie si evolvono , a volte si risolvono e si resta qui per continuare a confrontarsi. Io non controllo mai il telefono a mio marito, durante le discussioni spesso alzo la voce non riesco a parlare con tono calmo , ma non offendo mai su questo ci ho lavorato tantissimo e credo che le discussioni si affrontino senza mancare di rispetto , difatti si risolvono sempre proprio per questo. La consapevolezza è fondamentale .. ma non paragonarti agli altri.. tutti abbiamo dei difetti però l’importante è smussarli un po’.


Un mio amico l altro giorno mi dice..
Io non sono assolutamente geloso...la gelosia non la concepisco in un rapporto....
Però ho scoperto che all inizio della mia storia con la mia compagna lei mi ha tradito...era proprio l inizio poi lei ha scelto me!
Bene sono contenta gli dico...lei è stata super onesta a confessartelo...
Peccato che lei non abbia confessato un emerito ma lui le aveva clonato il Cell per leggere i messaggi...
Non ho osato chiedere se lo faccia tuttora...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un mio amico l altro giorno mi dice..
> Io non sono assolutamente geloso...la gelosia non la concepisco in un rapporto....
> Però ho scoperto che all inizio della mia storia con la mia compagna lei mi ha tradito...era proprio l inizio poi lei ha scelto me!
> Bene sono contenta gli dico...lei è stata super onesta a confessartelo...
> ...


Perché l’ha raccontato? Non intendo che l’abbia fatto per provarci eh, intendo che ha detto a te qualcosa che aveva detto prima a se stesso. Ovvero che da quel tradimento ha ricavato la sicurezza di essere stato scelto.
Certamente è partito da sfiducia e dubbio, aveva ragione.
E ora? Chissà. Magari ha bisogno di sapere, di avere il controllo.


----------

